# Resources for the unfaithful spouse?



## BrokenFrag (Mar 25, 2008)

Almost all info out there that I have found so far is for the betrayed spouses. How to spot the affair, how to stop it, how to heal, etc. But almost nothing is written to help the unfaithful spouse understand what they have done and how to deal with the questions and decisions that they now need to make.

My wife is to the point after her emotional affair that she realizes what she has done was wrong and she wants to work a little on the relationship and herself. She still isn't committed 100% to the marriage yet (it has been 2 weeks since she said broke it off with the other guy), but she is trying to at least understand the situation.

Does anyone know of any resources specifically for the unfaithful spouse? Or at least something that addresses their view point?

Thanks.


----------



## True Blue (Feb 29, 2008)

Brokenfrag~

Our therapist recommended a book to us to read together titled After The Affair by Janis Abrahms Springs. The book is for both the hurt and the unfaithful partner. The book has help my S/O understand exactly the process I've been going through trying to trust him again and it's also help me understand how he is feeling while he tries to repair the relationship, regain my trust while dealing with the guilt and shame of cheating.


----------



## stav (Feb 5, 2008)

A counsellor should also be able to give you some advice about where to find information brokenfrag.. Hope things work out dear..


----------

